# is it worth to upgrade to Calman 5 from Spydercal



## mc_lover (Aug 25, 2012)

is it worth to upgrade to Calman 5 from Spydercal (Spyder Elite4)
I bought Spyder4elite last week. A calibration went very well. It differs night and day.
. I am not a pro-photoshop just a regular joe. People in this Forum mentioned about the Calman. and this makes me wonder if it's worth it to buy Calman 5 software. is it better than Spydercal software?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never used the Spydercal software. :scratch: I thought they just made stuff for computer monitors. :huh:

You may want to check out Spectracal's meter support page to see if they support your meter.

Can you post a chart of how it turned out? Did it adjust grayscale and CMS?


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Short answer, no or not really.
I always thought even version 3.7 served me well although I had to do manual computations to get it done. Version 4 made it all handy and no more manual computations. And in the later versions, they did bring back the optimum settings for those of using a colormunki. 

But I still hear of some professional calibrators still using Calman 4.0

I upgraded to 5.12 and found the new releases seem to just support auto calibration on newer systems that support that. Mine doesn't except for the Video EQ and I'm thinking about taking it out of the chain and using the internal CMS in my RS25 which would be totally manual.

Hope that all helps.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hagar1 said:


> Short answer, no or not really.
> I always thought even version 3.7 served me well although I had to do manual computations to get it done. Version 4 made it all handy and no more manual computations. And in the later versions, they did bring back the optimum settings for those of using a colormunki.
> 
> But I still hear of some professional calibrators still using Calman 4.0
> ...


I believe the OP was asking if it was worth it to upgrade from SpyderCal software to CalMAN.


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Am I bad....

Sorry about that,

good luck on that


----------

